# Front door bell/chimes



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ours is so heavy on batteries we've decided to get a plug in one.

Looking at a battery bell push but a 230v chime, I've googled a few, but haven't a clue which are actually any good, plus it's just a door bell so I don't want to pay a fortune.

Recommendations please.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Get a remote one.
The bell end (ooh matron) bit p!ugs into the mains and the stick-on bell push uses a battery that !asts for years.
Mind you we don't get many callers and most bash the door anyway!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Get a remote one.
> The bell end (ooh matron) bit p!ugs into the mains and the stick-on bell push uses a battery that !asts for years.
> Mind you we don't get many callers and most bash the door anyway!


I thought that's what I said > >

Round here they press the bell for deliveries etc, then card us and **** off, knocking isn't in there remit it seems, to$$ers, poor people, might damage there hands I suppose, I do have interesting comments at the sorting office a few times a month though, they are in no doubt of how I low rate them.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Our neighbour had that problem, so she put a card in the door saying old lady needs time to reach the door.Please knock to let me know you are waiting, thank you. 9 times out of 10 it has worked.she says.

The one you plug into a mains socket is the best as it does away with batteries and one can still take it to any room. You must make sure the bell push is in a VERY prominent place.>> 
loads on eBay.

cabby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I have a wireless drive alarm and a wireless doorbell...when we had just the doorbell we sometimes took too long to get to the door but now we have the drive alarm we know someone is coming to the door before they get there and often get to open the door just as they are about to press the bell :grin2:

If you are wondering why we bought a drive alarm ....we got it after someone tried to steal the wheel disks off the van.. they only got one off but it annoyed me so fitted the alarm <<_ link _:serious:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

spykal said:


> I have a wireless drive alarm and a wireless doorbell...when we had just the doorbell we sometimes took too long to get to the door but now we have the drive alarm we know someone is coming to the door before they get there and often get to open the door just as they are about to press the bell :grin2:
> 
> If you are wondering why we bought a drive alarm ....we got it after someone tried to steal the wheel disks off the van.. they only got one off but it annoyed me so fitted the alarm <<_ link _:serious:


I know the problem. :frown2:

If I am in the East Wing, it takes my Manservant 10 minutes to reach the Drawbridge and Portcullis. :laugh:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

747 said:


> I know the problem. :frown2:
> 
> If I am in the East Wing, it takes my Manservant 10 minutes to reach the Drawbridge and Portcullis. :laugh:


I thought everyone had a watchman chappie at the gate. I mean, you don't want any riffraff getting do you?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Our neighbour had that problem, so she put a card in the door saying old lady needs time to reach the door.Please knock to let me know you are waiting, thank you. 9 times out of 10 it has worked.she says
> 
> cabby


Not a good idea when so many people are wandering up and down drives posting leaflets from drive resurfacing to Pizza shops, some very unsavoury people about who use leafleting to suss out who lives where, when they're in or out.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> I thought everyone had a watchman chappie at the gate. I mean, you don't want any riffraff getting do you?


Very true.

There are a lot of Fruitcakes round here. :wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ours is so heavy on batteries we've decided to get a plug in one.
> Looking at a battery bell push but a 230v chime, I've googled a few, but haven't a clue which are actually any good, plus it's just a door bell so I don't want to pay a fortune.
> Recommendations please.


Kev, they do 50m. and 100m. remote bells. Make sure you do get the 100m. ones as often just a wall or two will stop the signal.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I need a link or two to ones peeps have got, so I don't buy a pile of rubbish.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Loads on fleabay Kev.
Just put in wireless doorbell.
But read the small print and distance.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Loads on fleabay Kev.
> Just put in wireless doorbell.
> But read the small print and distance.
> 
> Ray.


I was hoping for some recommendations though Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Some things one has to do oneself, take the plunge for a gamble at £5.


cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I was hoping for some recommendations though Ray.


The one I got is discontinued. But Lidl sometimes have em.

Ray.


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

I bought a Lloyd from Amazon.
It's a stick on bell button and plug in socket door chime.
I've got a bell button on the front & back doors with three plug in chimes around the house which work from both bell buttons.
I think it cost about £20 
Money well spent


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GAVLAD said:


> I bought a Lloyd from Amazon.
> It's a stick on bell button and plug in socket door chime.
> I've got a bell button on the front & back doors with three plug in chimes around the house which work from both bell buttons.
> I think it cost about £20
> Money well spent


Thanks Gavlad, an answer at last >

Couldn't see a LLOYD, did you possibly mean LLoytron.

Do you have one of these?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lloytron-B7...keywords=door+bells+wireless+cordless+plug+in

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lloytron-B7...keywords=door+bells+wireless+cordless+plug+in


----------

